# Android Samples



## Hubson (25. Apr 2014)

Moin,

ich würde gerne die Android Samples der Android Developer Hp nutzen. Wenn ich habe dazu die Samples mit dem SDK Manager runtergeladen, wenn ich jetzt in Eclipse mittel File->new->other->Android Samples Project ein Sample erstelle...wird es auch als Project erstellt ist aber leider immer voller Errors und irgendwie unvollständig...nur eine SampleTest Klasse die keine MainActivity findet...kann mir einer sagen was ich vllt vergessen habe bzw wo der Fehler liegt. Ach ja ich nutze Eclipse 

Vielen Dank Hubson


----------

